# Another fall picture.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is awesome!! I was going to ask but now I know where it was!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd tell ya but it is up in where is this in the gut pile.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

that is a cool pic fixed


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> that is a cool pic fixed


Yes it is.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice shot.


----------

